# What do you have to do to get a good groom?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just because they "showed poodles," doesn't mean they ever won!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I hate when that happens. I always promise myself I will make them correct it right then but I never follow through with complaining. Of all the upscale expensive places I've been, the best by far that's better than the pricey places is the Petco by my house. No more boutiques for us.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Is your dog still a puppy? Could be the reason for her looking like a fat puff. What kind of instructions did you give them? Be thankful that she wasn't matted and didn't get shaved down.  Poodles do get clean feet, as for nails, the dremel excuse just sucks. You can trim them with nail trimmers. Now why did you have to travel an hour for an inexperienced groomer? 

I could make a killing if I lived close enough to everyone who complains about grooms here. rofl


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Picture? 

As for staying away from "boutiques", roflmao. I've known people who knew nothing about grooming open up a "boutique shop", yep it was a joke. I would suggest looking for a groomer's FB page, website, anything that should show pictures of their work. Mine do.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, that is frustrating! Pretty much the reason (that and safety) that I began grooming my own - though I have no natural talent for it, and do not enjoy it, I was spending big money for people who seemed to have less natural talent for it than me. So I taught myself to do an adequate job. I figure that if somebody is going to give them a bad haircut, or a boo boo, let it be me, because I am going to have to be the one who has to deal with consequences...
Just this week, I messed up the shape on Timi's hips, but no worries, I figure that with about ten days growth, I can fix it - and best of all, no charge!
Good for you for speaking up, I hope that they do better on the second try!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have always done my own grooming, yeah and early on I some crappy work, I do a passable job now, I started doing my own grooming for two reasons first being that I read somewhere that it helped bond you with your poodle, second reason was that if my poodle were to get a crap hair cut it should be me giving it, Then again in the past 35 years I have only had my hair cut professional 5 times, I usually do it myself for the same reason.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

After a number of difficult experiences with groomers, I've found the best way is to stop someone with a well-groomed poodle and ask the companion human where they go to get their dog groomed.

I did that after going to a recommended groomer and telling them where I wanted the tails banded... to pick up two dogs with all the hair on their tails shaved! I cried, told myself it will grow back, and saw a beautifully done mini at the day care and have been going to that groomer ever since.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> After a number of difficult experiences with groomers, I've found the best way is to stop someone with a well-groomed poodle and ask the companion human where they go to get their dog groomed.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that after going to a recommended groomer and telling them where I wanted the tails banded... to pick up two dogs with all the hair on their tails shaved! I cried, told myself it will grow back, and saw a beautifully done mini at the day care and have been going to that groomer ever since.



Hehee - folks look awful disappointed when they ask me where I get Timi done.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

PR, you might want to pick up a dremel for yourself. Other than being careful not to get hair from the tail caught in it, it is something most people can do. I would recommend a cordless version so that you don't have to worry about the cord getting in the way.

Just something you could do and not have to depend on others doing for you.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel your pain. With my previous dog, i had a good groomer, he left the shop to open his own...that is 30 minutes further away. I stayed at the previous shop and naturally went there when I got Willow. Then, I received a call, they could not groom her anymore. So, I paid big bucks to have a mobile groomer do her on short notice...because she was going to be spayed. However, that was the day the she was attacked...so, paid big bucks and the , had to see it chopped up by the vet. So, I started grooming her myself. Her leg has grown in...so, I want a professional groome to even her up... I just decided to go to Petco. But, it seems like it is hard to find a good groomer.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am really hopeless at anything other than bathing and brushing. I even needed PF help with the brushing! I'm always too stressed with unloading Buck to discuss the finer points of what I want at the groomers. No one does. We all hand our dogs over and I've never been disappointed. It took me 20 years to find these guys! I would keep looking for a groomer closer to home.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel soooo blessed to have the gal that grooms my Stella for me. She is a customer at the pet store where I work and Ive always known she had Spoos. She also shows Carin terriers. She is a master groomer and travels all over with her Standards showing them in grooming competitions and has her trophies all over her shop. I had so many people ask me who groomed Stella when I was showing her, she had such a fantastic puppy cut. Now she is helping me through the coat change issues. She talks to me the whole time Stella is there being groomed so I learn a ton about how to maintain her at home in between visits with her. Anything I do at home helps her do a better job for me and Stella. Maybe ask around to find a grooming competition in your area to go to or defiantly at a show, see who is doing the dogs that are showing. Good luck and so sorry you have had to go through all this!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

loves said:


> Is your dog still a puppy? Could be the reason for her looking like a fat puff. What kind of instructions did you give them? Be thankful that she wasn't matted and didn't get shaved down.  Poodles do get clean feet, as for nails, the dremel excuse just sucks. You can trim them with nail trimmers. Now why did you have to travel an hour for an inexperienced groomer?
> 
> I could make a killing if I lived close enough to everyone who complains about grooms here. rofl


lol, I know about the clean feet.. but shaved feet without trimming the nails is nasty looking! I travelled to the groomer because of the promise of a professional groom. My daughter said it is not just that is it not what I requested and was promised, it is just bad! 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> Just because they "showed poodles," doesn't mean they ever won!


Yuk yuk, my thoughts exactly. 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hehee - folks look awful disappointed when they ask me where I get Timi done.


why is that? you do her yourself? Oops... Somehow I missed your post. I am really going to have to do it myself as well. I groom my Yorkie myself and do a pretty good job. 

pr


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have had such terrible luck with groomers after the one I used for 6 years retired. I finally started doing both my girls myself. It is not something I really enjoy (I'd charge big bucks if I were doing this for someone else) but my girls look much better than they have with some of the groomers I've used and I'm saving $130.00 a month doing them myself.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have only taken Atticus to the groomer once his entire life and that was a couple weeks after I got him and he had to be cleaned up for Christmas (and he didn't look all that great...but he was a 4 months old puppy so I cut them some slack). After that I got clippers in my stocking and was given a table and some crappy scissors from a family friend since her dog passed away and I eventually taught myself. I also don't trust my dogs in other people's hands...it scares me. I don't know them, how they treat a scared/stressed/wiggly dog (my dogs are excellent for me but I don't know how they'd be for a stranger), the thought of them being dragged on a leash, yelled at or roughed up for being "bad" makes my skin crawl...you just never know. I'd be one of those dog owners that stays the first couple of times to make sure they were okay lol. Luckily I have never encountered this, I work at an amazing shop with wonderful caring/patient groomers, but I have heard/read awful grooming stories.

Good groomers are hard to find and unfortunately you might have to go through a few before you find one who does a great job. Before you know it you might end up picking up a pair of clippers and giving it a try yourself


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> I drove an hour, spent $90.00 to have my Poodle groomed by a groomer that supposedly "used to show poodles." What's this a company line? The first groomer that "used to show poodles" did her, shaved 2 thirds of her tail and left a little lolly pop. No shape whatsoever to the coat and scissor marks for days.
> 
> This one today, didn't leave any scissor marks but shaved her feet and left long toe nails. Now that's a look... Also, no shape at all to the coat... *she looks like a fat puff. * I didn't comment much when I picked her up but complained about the nails and they told me the grinder was in the other shop  Oh. :eyeroll: On the way home, I was fuming... I figured wth, and called back and didn't hold back or mince words. I didn't get to speak to the groomer but the manager who tried to talk in riddles, using show lingo. I've been around dog shows for years. I am not skilled at all at grooming poodles and am willing to pay. They want me to come back tomorrow. I said I would... we will see. Piper has such a cute shape to her and grooming should enhance that... Now she just looks like a round.
> 
> pr


If you're getting a show clip, they do sort of look like a fat puff. lol. Matisse looks very rotund. But there is a shape. It just sort of barrels out on the sides. I clipped him between shows, just a tad but make sure there's plenty of time before the next show because I am not very good at the Continental. I try to follow the lines but last time I took too much off his sides and they were too flat. lol. Only I do Maurice because he is not showing and I just do it sort of evenly all over.

I have tried a few show groomers who do a very nice job. But the one I've used the last several times is really good. She charges $85 plus I give her a tip. She usually doesn't do the nails because I like to do them with a Dremel and I keep them up pretty well so they usually don't need it when I take him.

I recommend you go to a show, find the Poodles who are winning and ask their owners or handlers who they use to groom. (if they're in your area)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It took me a year to find a groomer who knew what a 'Scandinavian clip' was and how to hand scissor a soft coat! When I took Molly for her first visit, I also took pictures of what I wanted, and amazingly the groomer had copied the very same photos out to see if what I wanted was on the same page as what she thought!! It is pricy($80.00+tip) because of the hand scissoring, but now that she has a kind of modified Conti, I can do all of it except the scissoring, so I only have to take her in every 8-10 weeks so it's not so bad on my budget anymore! I now love my groomer she always writes down any requests in Molly's 'file' and never ever takes me at my word when I say 'cut a lot of length' she alwaays makes me show her 'how much'!!!! LOL!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Tips for talking to your groomer: Do NOT ask for a "puppy cut", that gives the groomer no idea of what you want since some people want 1-2" of hair all over and others want the dog as smooth as a Beagle. Besides the only breed with a true "puppy cut" is the poodle, but that is a lot of hair. hehehe

Make sure you mean the body part you are talking about. Had a long time client (10 years) tell me recently that they wanted the dog's face really short because it grows so fast. Ok, he is a Shih Tzu and through the years the face has been various lengths and short was nothing new. Well, what she meant was above the eyes. SMH Explained to her that that was a given, it was always going to be shorter, but that "above the eyes" is not the face. No problem, I noted it, she noted it, and it will grow back.

Another client drew me a picture of a round face, stated that was what she wanted with a long beard. HUH? Fifteen minutes on the phone convincing her I could leave long chin hair on the dog or give her a cute round face, not both.

And if your dog has been well trained, is confident and well socialized nobody will be dragged on a leash anywhere. It is all part of living with a happy, self-confident dog, that feels secure in most situations whether you are there or not.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> why is that? you do her yourself? Oops... Somehow I missed your post. I am really going to have to do it myself as well. I groom my Yorkie myself and do a pretty good job.
> 
> pr



Yup, I do it myself - entirely self taught, and far from perfect, but I have gotten good enough that people sometimes ask who my groomer is


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

With three... I have started collecting my grooming tools to self groom. I figured that if I took all three to the groomers it would be around $200 bucks... So I rationalize to myself and DH that if those funds could be spent in grooming tools and supplies then we could save money in the long run!!! Haha!! Now I have more money to buy puppy toys !!! You can never have enough of them!!!









But then cutting 4 pounds of hair off of 1 dog is amazing!!!









As I type this all of my babies are curled up at my feet. They love to have that one on one with Mom.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Someone said something about a tip. Do you tip the groomer? I have never done it or even thought of it. At this point she would not expect a tip, but does she now think I am cheap?


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Wrex is going in for his third groom ever on Saturday. He's so shaggy and while I don't mind the sherpa-blanket body hair, The sanitary needs to be done, his face is all grown out and his TK is all floppy moppy in his eyes. I don't know how he can SEE.

The first place I took him was random from the phone book. Super nice lady, did a good trim all over with out freaking poor Wrex out. Hubby's first comment was, "I'm not liking the high top fade." I guess he thought the TK blend looked stupid. Then I was given the info for another groomer where my neighbors take their doodle. Turns out the other doodle in the neighborhood goes to the same place. This groomer lives around the corner from me, works from her home, has an 18m female standard, is busy all the time and has her basement converted into a grooming studio where she works with an assistant and her grown son. My understanding is you usually need 1-2 weeks notice to get an appointment. 

Like a good hair dresser, this lady spoke with me in detail about what I wanted and then gave me exactly what I asked for. This time when I take him in I want something similar, but with the TK cut shorter (sorry TK fans). It's too floppy, and I'm not a brusher. It gets in his eyes and I don't want it to get matted. I'm not exactly sure what to ask for, but we'll work it out. I want him to look like a poodle, but not with the over-hanging TK and not with a high-top fade. Maybe something cut back on the forehead, lower and rounded? I'll lay it all out for her and see what happens. We don't show, so it's just hair and it will grow back!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> Someone said something about a tip. Do you tip the groomer? I have never done it or even thought of it. At this point she would not expect a tip, but does she now think I am cheap?



Lol yes, when ever you get a service it is nice to tip, even if they can't accept them, it's always nice to try. I am sure she wouldn't mind a tip now that you know. When I was grooming even the slightest bit was nice (even if it was $2 in quarters ?) It tells the groomer that you appreciate them and the hard work they do. I can't speak for her but when I didn't receive a tip I didn't assume the person was cheap I just figured they didn't know.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rhett'smom said:


> With three... I have started collecting my grooming tools to self groom. I figured that if I took all three to the groomers it would be around $200 bucks... So I rationalize to myself and DH that if those funds could be spent in grooming tools and supplies then we could save money in the long run!!! Haha!! Now I have more money to buy puppy toys !!! You can never have enough of them!!!
> View attachment 209522
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes - It would be at least $300 - or more to groom three around here - I couldn't have more than one if I did not do my own grooming!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

What area are you located in?


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> Someone said something about a tip. Do you tip the groomer? I have never done it or even thought of it.
> 
> Yes, you tip the groomer for a job well done. IF it's not what you expected, then tell her why you're not giving a tip.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

PoodleFoster said:


> mom2Zoe said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I just read an article in my groom magazine that people should be tipping their groomer at holiday time the PRICE of a good groom in the shoppe.
> ...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

loves said:


> Tips for talking to your groomer: Do NOT ask for a "puppy cut", that gives the groomer no idea of what you want since some people want 1-2" of hair all over and others want the dog as smooth as a Beagle. Besides the only breed with a true "puppy cut" is the poodle, but that is a lot of hair. hehehe
> 
> Make sure you mean the body part you are talking about. Had a long time client (10 years) tell me recently that they wanted the dog's face really short because it grows so fast. Ok, he is a Shih Tzu and through the years the face has been various lengths and short was nothing new. Well, what she meant was above the eyes. SMH Explained to her that that was a given, it was always going to be shorter, but that "above the eyes" is not the face. No problem, I noted it, she noted it, and it will grow back.
> 
> ...


Thanks Loves  

I'd like to add my tip for groomers. 

1. Don't tell them you are know how to put a poodle in a show trim if you do not, i.e., don't lie -- very basic. You will be found out when the client picks up the dog. It is usually easy to avoid irate clients. 

2. Don't assume that the client has no idea about show dogs.

3. Make sure you have the equipment you need to do a professional job that a client is paying for, such as grinding a dogs nails. Especially if you shave the feet -- again, basic.

4. Don't tell the client that you know what they want and they can go now, unless you really do know.

5. Pay attention to the dog in front of you. Grooming is an art and you need to constantly stand back and look at your work, rather than stop what you are doing every so often... to talk to your fellow groomer about your girlfriend's husband. Unless of course, the dog in front of you looks fabulous.

pr


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol yes, when ever you get a service it is nice to tip, even if they can't accept them, it's always nice to try. I am sure she wouldn't mind a tip now that you know. When I was grooming even the slightest bit was nice (even if it was $2 in quarters ?) It tells the groomer that you appreciate them and the hard work they do. I can't speak for her but when I didn't receive a tip I didn't assume the person was cheap I just figured they didn't know.


Thank you. I am going to get her a nice holiday gift.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Tips are always nice, but never expected, at least by me. Holiday time I do get nice tips from a few of my clients, usually the ones with the lower incomes, go figure. I have some clients that tip everytime and others that I have groomed their dogs for years and have yet to see any tip. Some only tip at Christmas.

A hairdresser who years ago got all over me because she found out I didn't tip my groomer, yes I was not always a groomer, never ever tipped me. rofl

Average Christmas tip is about $20, either cash or some type of gift card. 

Just remember that if your groomer is in a shop, she does not get the full price of the groom. While groomers don't work for minimum wage either, the $90 you paid for your Spoo to be groomed is not her pay. She may see half of that for the 3 hours work on your dog. And I don't worry if the person I tip is the owner or not, hey owners don't keep all the money either, we have bills! 

So tip what you want and can afford.


----------



## just june (Oct 3, 2012)

I have started to fill my grooming tool box this year and watching as many you tube on how to groom poodles. I have not been very happy with the finished cut the groomers send Eddy and Nikki home with so I thought I would try. I was at the I-X Center ( Cleveland, Ohio) Crown Classic Dog Shows today and found a few need items.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I tip 20% when I bring my dogs to the groomer. I do most of the grooming, but by grooming them myself, I know that good groomers really earn their money. My back hurts after an afternoon of grooming three dogs! 

Having waitressed/ bar tended for 5 years many moons ago, I have an soft spot for people who count ontips. I am not rich now by any means, but I am comfortable at this stage of life, and can pay my bills without a lot of worry. It wasn't always that way though. To me, passing on 10- 15 dollars to a caring person who just spent several hours dealing with my dogs' idiosyncrasies and making them look really special....that's a pay it forward in my book. 

I had an experience with a bad groomer- and that was horrible. Luckily nothing irreversible, but it is why I groom my own dogs and only bring them to person I can trust when I want a professional groom.

And I will definitely echo the sentiment that the people who can least afford it usually tip the best! I think it has very little to do with income. 

That's my two cents- we do what we can afford, but grooming is hard work!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Jazz had his leg pulled by a groomer once and limped briefly every time he got up from a sit or down for a couple of weeks. 
Another time (different groomer) I was called before they started to groom him, when they put him on the table because he defecated and then when taken off the table round around in circles. They were not able to finish the groom, just washed and dried him. After that I got the picture that whatever they were doing was stressing him out to no end. (He would never have defecated like that otherwise.) Since then I started to groom him and have done so ever since. He is not easy to groom but he does listen to me for the most part but I have to be patient and loving.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've tipped my groomers in the past, but they all worked in someone else's salon. Now I'm taking both dogs once a month to a woman who owns her own salon, so I don't tip, because I assume she charges what she believes her services are worth. That said, both dogs are with her this morning, and I will give her a Christmas present/tip when I pick them up.

Oh, right after I got Jazz, I asked the owner of the only well-groomed standard I'd seen around here where she got her dog groomed. Found out he's an AKC champion, who goes to a groomer in another state, who uses him in grooming competitions because he has such a nice coat. Not much help for me there.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

It's really about the personality/ education/experience and artistic eye of that individual groomer and not about if they have shown. Now mind you because around here there are no full blood poodles ( I have had 3 in 12 years) and the few you see of any size are often short, so the groomer owning a poodle or competing in grooming competitions does help. I've finally gotten to practice trims I have never been able to try before. Just finally growing vogues conti out enough to try scandi/ modern trim. 
It's a good idea to ask owners of well trimmed poodles who they go to. And to look at website/ fb/ pages.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Just thought of something else. I belong to a group of groomers that continue education in learning better grooming and safe creative practices. Most of these members own several poodles and are excellent groomers. We are all over the world. You could ask for a membership list or who is near you... http://www.thenapcg.com/home


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

If you lived in this area, as we do not have a good groomer left they all retired


----------

